# Heat/Nets



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I o'clock start at Continental Airlines Arena (I hate early starts)

anyway, we should beat this team, on the road or at home. Williams is playing, not sure if he is in the starting lineup or not. I actually have really liked Payton starting the last couple games to be honest


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

udonis out - personal reason.
simien is starting! i love pat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Payton and Simien starting

lets see how this works out


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we came out playing just horrible

shaq looks his worst tonight, and nobody else other than Wade is showing up


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

zo's defense is helping us get back into it.....NJ lead down to 7


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

zo block leads to a posey 3...lead within 5


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

NJ lead from 16 to 4 in the last 5 minutes of the quarter

we are back in this game


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Does anyone know the "personal reason" for UD? And is this on tv?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i know ive been sweatin simien, but did u notice that run started after he dove on the floor for that loose ball and saved the possession?
we need to rotate better in the 2nd half, too many open jumpers early.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Does anyone know the "personal reason" for UD? And is this on tv?


nah, but i do know he didn't make the trip


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

UD40 said:


> Does anyone know the "personal reason" for UD? And is this on tv?


death in the family.....its on sunshine


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Does anyone know the "personal reason" for UD? And is this on tv?


On NBA league pass, the YES feed said there was a death in the family.

Id like to see Simien get more active in the offense. He seems to have a really sweet stroke. Shaq really came out struggling today...maybe he can pick it up in the 2nd half. It was huge that Zo avoided his 3rd foul.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dude why is kidd so f'in open again


----------



## K1X (Jun 14, 2005)

Can someone tell me how s simien doing with his 
pT tonight plz?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we gotta be -25 to -30 with walker in there


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

K1X said:


> Can someone tell me how s simien doing with his
> pT tonight plz?


i would guess 3-4 fg 2-2 ft 8 pts, 1 steal, 2 rebounds in about 16 minutes


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

8-0 run to end the qtr.. wade 2 jumpers, j-will 3 ..
only down 7 i think


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Not lookin' good to close the third... Shaq, Walker, and J-Will not showin up.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this has been one weird game....down 16, tie, down 15, now its a close game again

lets see if we can continue this run we are on right now


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

riles is so pssed.. that pass from RJ to clifford and the foul.. awful. wade's coming back in, down 6 5 minutes left.. please take walker out!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we have to finish the game with shaq/simien or Zo/posey/wade/j-will.. this game will be won or lost on the defensive end!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

robinson 3, game set match.. clifford (50 yrs old) robinson 23 pts, great job walker.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shoot, game pretty much over. Couldnt get it done vs a inferior team. Heat are so inconsistent this year as well as in stretches (which this game showed both of)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> shoot, game pretty much over. Couldnt get it done vs a inferior team. Heat are so inconsistent this year as well as in stretches (which this game showed both of)


agreed

ive been saying it, and ill say it again, this team is not going anywhere unless they learn how to defend.
sometimes when your offense isnt going, at least you can rely on defense, but Heat doesnt have that luxury


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

How did Posey ever get the reputation as a good defender? The guy is completely lost out there. he has some of the worst defensive basketball sense I've ever seen. At times it seems like he isnt even paying attention. I dont care how many 3s he can hit, the guy needs to play defense for us to win and that is not going to happen. As fun as it is to rip on walker, he is the biggest reason this team struggles. They didnt even try to put him on VC today and he couldnt defend RJ. I dont even think you can call him an average defender.

As for Shaq, he probably came out with one of his worst games of the year. How many dropped passes can you have or having the ball slip out of your hands. They have a good game to build off of and they turn in this crap? There was NO team defense. There were too many bad shots early in the shot clock by guys that shouldnt be taking the shots that early (Gary, if you arent making 3s, then you gotta step in and pass the ball). 

Just a frustrating loss. This team is not nearly ready to be considered a contender.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Greatness is defined by Consitancy, we win big vs Clev, and we come out to NJ and lose...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Greatness is defined by Consitancy, we win big vs Clev, and we come out to NJ and lose...


and during the game it was a series of stretches. We couldnt play well consistently throughout. 

so inconsistent on the season, inconsistent during several individual games. Those are the heats main problems right now

in this game, we lost because shaq had his worst game, and Payton/Williams, who have shot very well from 3 this year were not making their shots. Meanwhile, guys like Cliffy, a current role player, just went off. He had a much better game then Kristic would of if he played. Nets are a good home team and outplayed us there tonight. We have to become a better road team


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, too bad Krstic didn't play. Cliff was in a great rhythm.

For that matter, too bad Haslem didn't play. Miami showed how bad it could be when he didn't play last season too.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> and during the game it was a series of stretches. We couldnt play well consistently throughout.
> 
> so inconsistent on the season, inconsistent during several individual games. Those are the heats main problems right now
> 
> in this game, we lost because shaq had his worst game, and Payton/Williams, who have shot very well from 3 this year were not making their shots. Meanwhile, guys like Cliffy, a current role player, just went off. He had a much better game then Kristic would of if he played. Nets are a good home team and outplayed us there tonight. We have to become a better road team


"I'm tired of hearing it. Tired of hearing about how, well, we keep shooting ourselves in the foot or we're not doing this or we're not doing that," Heat coach Pat Riley said. "Somewhere, you've got to take responsibility for who you think you are." 

^^ Riley he said this on thrus after beating the Cavs, and hes right..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Yeah, too bad Krstic didn't play. Cliff was in a great rhythm.
> 
> For that matter, too bad Haslem didn't play. Miami showed how bad it could be when he didn't play last season too.


yep, we missed his D down on the post. Haslem prolly wouldve done much better defending Cliff


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

It's funny how something has always gotten in the way of the Heat finally winning 5 in a row (fourth time this season that they've failed to do so).

1st time- Toronto plays inspired, looking for their first win of the season. JWill can't play. Shaq is injured.

2nd time- Heat have to play in Cleveland on their 4th game in 5 nights. Cleveland is rediculously hot.

3rd time- Lakers play inspired because they've yet to beat Miami post-Shaq era. JWill can't play. Last game of the west coast road trip.

4th time- New Jersey plays inspired because they just always struggled against Miami last season. Haslem can't play.

Of course, they can't just rely on the fact that they've had to injuries and fatigue in these games. At some point, they have to go against fate and win anyway.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Not much to say, the best team won! It was a great game from both sides, VC with a triple double this time not 50 points. I like Wade but Shaq is declining real fast, i don't know if you guys could see that.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Not much to say, the best team won! It was a great game from both sides, VC with a triple double this time not 50 points. I like Wade but Shaq is declining real fast, i don't know if you guys could see that.


Net fans are still so damn delusional. 

the team that played best today won. 0% chance the nets are the better team overall. It isnt even close


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Shaq just had an off game.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Net fans are still so damn delusional.
> 
> the team that played best today won. 0% chance the nets are the better team overall. It isnt even close


Nets are 2-1 against the heat this season. Judging by current pace, nets would win 4-2 in a seven game series. ****ing hater


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> Nets are 2-1 against the heat this season. Judging by current pace, nets would win 4-2 in a seven game series. ****ing hater


 :laugh: 

like I said previously, Nets fans are delusional. It would take 5 games at most to beat them in the playoffs. 

No big men and an even more inconsistent team then ours currently.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Net fans are still so damn delusional.
> 
> the team that played best today won. 0% chance the nets are the better team overall. It isnt even close


Well, thats your opinion..

Check their record against eachother this season? have a good day! :cheers:


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

If they can get 10-15+ out of both Krystic and Robinson every game, the whole team shooting 40-45% from 3, outrebound the Heat when they have Haslem, hold a (playoff-motivated) Shaq to ~10 points on about 35% shooting every game at home and on the road...

Yeah, they can beat Miami.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Well, thats your opinion..
> 
> Check their record against eachother this season?


like regular season record against eachother mean much

the fact is, Heat have had shaq missing 17 games, Jwill 13, Posey 5 or so (more than any significant net player has missed) and still have a better record overall. 

Nets are 1-1 vs Charlotte. I guess they are equals. 1-1 vs GS, I guess they are equals. 0-1 vs Sacramento. I guess Kings are the better team. 0-1 vs Seattle, I guess Sonics are the better team

it isnt opinion. Its fact. Nets cant handle the heat in a playoffs series with that frontline. Either make a trade to get a significant big man, or lose in 5 games


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> Nets are 2-1 against the heat this season. Judging by current pace, nets would win 4-2 in a seven game series. ****ing hater



Actually, you should be 3-0, because remember the refs cheated you the 1st time we won...

The Nets would sweep the Heat, easily, because they are just simply the better team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can somebody please explain to me why Zo wasn't playing down the stretch? Shaq was pretty damn off today. I swear, Riley insists on force feeding Shaq. Zo is a defensive monster, and he was scoring better than Shaq today.

I'm really growing tired of Shaq's inconsistancy. He's great one night, and awful the next.

Shaq 11 0 7 4-12 1blk in 26 minutes
Zo 12 0 6 5-6 2blk in 20 minutes

A better offensive performance by Zo, and obviously the greater defensive presence, you do the math. It digusts me that Riley keeps trying to force feed Shaq when he's obviously not on. Zo is our fire, our attitude, our confidence builder, and leader by example. If Zo was out there in the final 9 minutes we win this game. 

Net fans, savor these regular season wins because if and when we meet in the playoffs your gonna get shredded, and you can quote me. To me the Nets are just a buzzing fly waiting to get squashed.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heat VS elite Guards in the NBA is sad, also VS a couple of SFs. Theyre averaging like 30+ PPG

Arenas- 47 

Carter- 32, 51, 27(including a triple-double)

Iverson- 33, 

Ginobili- 27

Parker- 38

Billups- 30

Lewis(SF)- 33

Kobe- 37, 37

Mobley-28

Lebron James(SF)- 41, 29

These are just a few scores...

Heat need a guy that can defend well at the SG/SF spot


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Actually, you should be 3-0, because remember the refs cheated you the 1st time we won...
> 
> The Nets would sweep the Heat, easily, because they are just simply the better team.


Exactly.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Actually, you should be 3-0, because remember the refs cheated you the 1st time we won...
> 
> The Nets would sweep the Heat, easily, because they are just simply the better team.


you must be kidding


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Actually, you should be 3-0, because remember the refs cheated you the 1st time we won...
> 
> The Nets would sweep the Heat, easily, because they are just simply the better team.


then the nets would sweep the pistons because they beat them last week


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Better to not feed the troll. Air Fly can enjoy this one, but the playoffs are a ways away.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> then the nets would sweep the pistons because they beat them last week


Nets actually match up pretty well against the Pistons...but will never sweep them though, same goes for Miami. I just feel real bad when i still see posts from Miami heat fans saying "come playoffs it aint gonna be fun etc etc" You don't have the same roster that swept the Nets last season and you're a bad defensive team to be honest, and so does NJ who i think are alot better than last year.

They're are gonna surprise lots of people come playoffs. Their season record doesn't tell how good they really are.

BTW, I'm not a Nets fan just to make it clear so no Nets fans have posted in this thread yet.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

heat fans are very naive sometimes, making bold predictions of 5 game series wins or even sweeps in the playoffs. From what ive seen from the heat, they lack consistency and have yet to put a series of wins together to form any sort of significant winning streaks.

Furthermore, it has become obvious that your perimeter defense is considerably worse than that of last season's.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> shoot, game pretty much over. Couldnt get it done vs *a inferior team*. Heat are so inconsistent this year as well as in stretches (which this game showed both of)


Hopefully the heat play this inferior team in the playoffs this year and will see how they handle the inferior team.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie, cockiness is a very dangerous thing.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

So much love in this thread


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

WadeShaqEddie is one one cocky son of a gun. But seriously, the Heats defense has become worse. Athletic players especailly wing players always have big games against you. I don't like the signing of Gary payton either. I can't wait until we play you guys in the playoffs so we can see who's better. If the season series is one indication of the series then...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Actually, you should be 3-0, because remember the refs cheated you the 1st time we won...
> 
> The Nets would sweep the Heat, easily, because they are just simply the better team.


Understood


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

an honest question from a nets fan. how come shaq and zo weren't on the floor together? i haven't seen many games but i'd figure that maybe if miami's D was weak they would have shaq and zo in together for at least a few minutes to try and change the game a little bit. that honestly suprised me. im assuming because heat were short haslem?


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> Heat VS elite Guards in the NBA is sad, also VS a couple of SFs. Theyre averaging like 30+ PPG
> 
> Arenas- 47
> 
> ...


I've thought that Wade has been doing a better job of late guarding on the ball. The problem is that if you set a pick and get him out of the play the team defense collapses and its too easy. The only thing Posey brings on D is the occassional charge. he's not very smart out there and I dont think he would be the "lockdown" defender advertised if he played in the WNBA.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> WadeShaqEddie is one one cocky son of a gun. But seriously, the Heats defense has become worse. Athletic players especailly wing players always have big games against you. I don't like the signing of Gary payton either. I can't wait until we play you guys in the playoffs so we can see who's better. If the season series is one indication of the series then...


You won't be able to keep us from dominating the paint. We lead the league in scoring in the paint. While trying to contain, Shaq, Zo, and Wade from getting in the paint, you will be forced to leave our shooters open. A, B, C you later.

Our defense isn't terrible, and it isn't great, it's just inconsistant. If we get that fixed come playoff time (and I think we will with Riles being the defensive guru that he is) you're gonna have some problems.

You guys are feeling confident right now and rightfully so. Enjoy it. Just ignore what the "cocky Heat fans" are saying. Ignore it, but don't forget it. :cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Nets scare me about as much as the Cavs, which is very little.......

Nets fans can think what they want, have you played us with all our guys in uniform? Beat up on a team while they aren't all there, but that's fine...

All I know is that you are super-hyped for beating us twice this year...it must mean something to you, b/c you rip us apart saying we aren't as good as we think, but at the same time, you take so much credit for beating this team....so are we good, or are we bad?? hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> wadeshaqeddie, cockiness is a very dangerous thing.


talk to the nets board.....a barely .500 team, who got swept last year, with no big men to speak of talking like they could beat the heat in the playoffs. 

and you especially. You are one of the fairweather fan on this board. When the Nets lose a game, you talk how much the suck and you wont watch them ever again (would you like me to find a quote?). Then when they win, its bs'in and dissing the other team



> Hopefully the heat play this inferior team in the playoffs this year and will see how they handle the inferior team.


Im actually glad you will be the third seed to be honest. The Cavs scare me a lot more than the Nets, and the Pistons will be stuck handling Lebron in the second round while we get the easier matchup with Jersey imo. Sorry, imo until you get a big man I dont see you going anywhere in the postseason. I said the same thing before the season started your record hasnt don anything to change that

as for my comment that caused this, I will defend it. Its fairly simple. Heat are better than Nets meaning WSE expect the heat to win. Heat play like shi* and lose, WSE upset that Heat did not beat worse team. Heat beat Nets without shaq this year and were up 15 before blowing the lead last game. I expected a more consistent heat team to win today. The heat still arent inconsistent though, and they lost. We came back from leads of 16 and 15 in this game, and thats with our outside shooters playing like shi* and shaq nowhere to be found. If you think this is the heat team that you will face in the playoffs, then be delusional and think that. I still say Heat in 5 games if these teams match up in the playoffs


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

jizzy said:


> WadeShaqEddie is one one cocky son of a gun. But seriously, the Heats defense has become worse. Athletic players especailly wing players always have big games against you. I don't like the signing of Gary payton either. I can't wait until we play you guys in the playoffs so we can see who's better. If the season series is one indication of the series then...


Gary Payton has played much better than any backup guard on the nets. The bench that was supposed to be one of the best in the league (remember those idiotic quotes from the worse board on this message board bar none) have not shown up at all. Wright is a bust, McInnis a bit*h and Jackson is well, Jackson. Gary has had some very good games this season, and is improving his shooting game by game. 

Hes another player who usually plays well that didnt show up one bit for the heat today. 

im not cocky at all. I see that this heat team as playing right now is worse then the Spurs, Pistons, and Dallas. Im 100% sure we are better than the Nets though. This Net team has 3 players (all of which wade and shaq are better than unless shaq continues his bs play), no big men and no bench.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Gary Payton has played much better than any backup guard on the nets. The bench that was supposed to be one of the best in the league (remember those idiotic quotes from the worse board on this message board bar none) have not shown up at all. Wright is a bust, McInnis a bit*h and Jackson is well, Jackson. Gary has had some very good games this season, and is improving his shooting game by game.
> 
> Hes another player who usually plays well that didnt show up one bit for the heat today.
> 
> im not cocky at all. I see that this heat team as playing right now is worse then the Spurs, Pistons, and Dallas. Im 100% sure we are better than the Nets though. *This Net team has 3 players (all of which wade and shaq are better than unless shaq continues his bs play), no big men and no bench.*


You just hate the NETS


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ravor44 said:


> You just hate the NETS


Wade>VC
Wade>Jefferson
Wade> Kidd

Shaq>Jefferson
Shaq>Kidd
Shaq<>Carter- this is what I said with my post. If shaq plays to his ability he is better, but if he doesnt an arguement could be made vince is better

big men- Kristic the supposed break out player of the year who is soft as hell and averages 12 and 6. Collins who averages like 3 points and 3 boards on 40% shooting. Jackson the bench warmer? 

bench? Wright barely plays. McInnis Nets fans are asking for his head. Jackson weve already been through. Padgett lol.

your team is 3 players- now its the best trio in the league, which is a good thing, but they are still 3 players with no bigs and no bench. Isnt arguable 

all of what I said here are truths. And I hate the Net/VC fans on this board, not the Nets. Big difference


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

To be honest, I think the Nets can sweep the Heat. What happened to defensive stopper James Posey? He constently gets killed by wing players. The Heat just aren't athletic enough as other teams. Gary Payton is a choker in the playoffs. Shaq has a history of being injured during playoff time. Wade is amazing still. I wish we can play each other in the ECF. Then we can show you how good we are. I think you guys can beat the Cavs though, maybe.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

jizzy said:


> To be honest, I think the Nets can sweep the Heat.


 :rotf: 

Edit: Disagree all you like, but keep it about hoops and not attacking other posters/entire fan bases!
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> :rotf: Edit: Disagree all you like, but keep it about hoops and not attacking other posters/entire fan bases!
> Thanks,
> Mike




Just laugh now but when we play you, remember the season series. If that has indication on the series, then you guys are in serious trouble


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

The nets are a very good home team, who on their best days can beat anyone in the league. VC is an amazing talent and when he comes to play (which he seems to like to do against us) is unstoppable. Do I think they could beat us in a series? Probably not, but with our defense all they have to do is hit open shots. They are a pretty tough matchup for us with their two best players (VC and RJ) being the type of guys we trouble with. If we play our A game against their A game then its probably a 4-5 game series. But we aren't exactly consistently bringing our best...so anything can happen. Are all these Nets fans delusional...Absolutely....But so are we in our own ways. Thats sports...too much can happen between now and May to realistically predict what will happen, but guessing now is lots of fun.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Just laugh now but when we play you, remember the season series. If that has indication on the series, then you guys are in serious trouble


it doesnt have any indication, and I dont think we would be in trouble honestly

we beat you without shaq. Wade shot 4-20 one game- you wont EVER see that again. Shaq playing like this you wont EVER see again. Vince had only had 1 triple double before in his career meaning you have like a 1% chance of seeing this again. Payton, Williams and Posey shot 15% today. You wont see that in most games

heat are inconsistent and had their bad game today. In a series, Nets would lose, and in a short fashion.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> it doesnt have any indication, and I dont think we would be in trouble honestly
> 
> we beat you without shaq. Wade shot 4-20 one game- you wont EVER see that again. Shaq playing like this you wont EVER see again. Vince had only had 1 triple double before in his career meaning you have like a 1% chance of seeing this again. Payton, Williams and Posey shot 15% today. You wont see that in most games
> 
> heat are inconsistent and had their bad game today. In a series, Nets would lose, and in a short fashion.




Why won't they have these games again? You just assume they'll play better but the last 3 times we played you, everyone on your team was horrible. Not to mention we didn't have one of our best big men Krstic today. Shaq's not exactly dominating anymore and VC didn't have a triple double last time and we still beat you. Hell, the refs lost is the game before. VC has a average of 36 poins against your team. If we played in a 7 game series, I think the nets can tke it in 4 or 5. Just my thoughts. Our thoughts don't mean anything until the playoffs so who cares for now


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> it doesnt have any indication, and I dont think we would be in trouble honestly
> 
> we beat you without shaq. Wade shot 4-20 one game- you wont EVER see that again. Shaq playing like this you wont EVER see again. Vince had only had 1 triple double before in his career meaning you have like a 1% chance of seeing this again. Payton, Williams and Posey shot 15% today. You wont see that in most games
> 
> heat are inconsistent and had their bad game today. In a series, Nets would lose, and in a short fashion.


wow, every single thing you wrote in this post is HYPOTHETICAL Edit: Masked Cursing. Seriously, you cannot sit there and say those things CANT OR WONT happen, simply because you dont have the ability to predict the future. I agree we cannot sweep the heat, but we can compete with them and beat them as shown throughout this season.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> wow, every single thing you wrote in this post is HYPOTHETICAL BULL****. Seriously, you cannot sit there and say those things CANT OR WONT happen, simply because you dont have the ability to predict the future. I agree we cannot sweep the heat, but we can compete with them and beat them as shown throughout this season.


 its averages. Wade is a 48% shooter. 4-20 isnt his game. Shaq is 20/10/60%. 4-12 with 6 turnovers you wont see again. Posey/Williams/Payton all shoot very high shooting percecentages, 15% isnt their game. My point is you needed a lot of unordiary things to beat the heat. If they heat played half their best in either game they would of won. 

You could expect games like this like one every 10 games, not in a 7 game series. And even with the Shaq/Posey/Williams/Payton, we still amost beat you

Nets cant compete with the heat in a series. 5 games will be all it takes. Its going to happen, and when it does, go and join the thousands of excuses that you and that board will come up with.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Why won't they have these games again? You just assume they'll play better but the last 3 times we played you, everyone on your team was horrible. Not to mention we didn't have one of our best big men Krstic today. Shaq's not exactly dominating anymore and VC didn't have a triple double last time and we still beat you. Hell, the refs lost is the game before. VC has a average of 36 poins against your team. If we played in a 7 game series, I think the nets can tke it in 4 or 5. Just my thoughts. Our thoughts don't mean anything until the playoffs so who cares for now



Edit: Disagree all you like, but keep it about hoops and not attacking other posters/entire fan bases!
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> :rotf:


...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> To be honest, I think the Nets can sweep the Heat. What happened to defensive stopper James Posey? He constently gets killed by wing players. The Heat just aren't athletic enough as other teams. Gary Payton is a choker in the playoffs. Shaq has a history of being injured during playoff time. Wade is amazing still. I wish we can play each other in the ECF. Then we can show you how good we are. I think you guys can beat the Cavs though, maybe.


I'd really wonder if you've watched the Heat this season more times than you can count on 1 hand.

Posey has been playing great, he played amazing on LeBron and TMac in the past week, he had a tough game today.

Payton has played solid while JWill was out, he had a tough matchup today with Kidd and struggled. It's funny that someone with Kidd, Collins and Krstic in their starting lineup can talk about being unathletic.

The Nets have no post presense, Krstic is the softest center in the league. Collins is no threat at all. We're one of the most physical teams in the league. Great combo.

You got absolutely no depth at all. So bring up the "Shaq is injury prone now", but look at your #1 player, he's made of glass. He's never won anything. So please, keep talking about hte playoffs.

The Nets, just like last year, are a decent team with high hopes that are going nowhere. They look up to the NBA title above them, but they have to break through the glass ceiling of the Pistons and Heat. You can see all the way up to the title, but it's only a dream to get past the two powers of the East.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The Nets, just like last year, are a decent team with high hopes that are going nowhere. They look up to the NBA title above them, but they have to break through the glass ceiling of the Pistons and Heat. You can see all the way up to the title, but it's only a dream to get past the two powers of the East.


GOOSSSHH!!

ok guys(S_D, WSE), stop picking on them! LOL you bullies!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The Nets, just like last year, are a decent team with high hopes that are going nowhere. They look up to the NBA title above them, but they have to break through the glass ceiling of the Pistons and Heat. You can see all the way up to the title, but it's only a dream to get past the two powers of the East.


Man, that gave me goosebumps. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Nenad is OVER-HYPED for having a helleva series against an injured center. THE MDE AT HIS HEALTHEST AND BEST!? Nenad wouldn't last a quarter. VC's a scrub, and a choker come the big games, He missed a Potential trip to the ECF against the 76ers in the 2000-2001 season, ever since? Never made the semis. Forget all the Athletic achievments he's accomplished, he never propelled his team to a sense of greatness, before AI Philly was trashier then the trash bins itself. With Ai? They are aiming for their 2nd straight playoff birth, and maybe their first ECSF apperance since that magicial season. They could also be headed to the playoffs for the 8th time in 9 consective seasons (No Duh we missed out 2003-2004). RJ=VC, Jason Kidd has propelled the Nets to a sense of greatness, but with 2 chances to get the title, you can't simply go 0-2, that's impossible. I wish AI had another shot, J-Kidd got the rare 2nd shot, and failed miserably. You have no proven clutch players, you have no bench, no one has won a world championship or even came close. I wish Sacramento won game 7, AI would have a ring as we speak.


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'd really wonder if you've watched the Heat this season more times than you can count on 1 hand.
> 
> Posey has been playing great, he played amazing on LeBron and TMac in the past week, he had a tough game today.
> 
> ...





You know it wasn't so long ago that the nets were the two time defending eastern conference champs. It could have been 3 in a row for us if we had just won one of the last two games of the 2004 Eastern conference finals. When was the last time you guys were eastern conference champs? Jefferson and Kidd were a part of that team so we do have some important players that have been there. Anything can happen in the playoffs, that's how sports are. How many of u Florida boys have watched the Nets? What's worse is that you people start attacking nets fans for no reason. Is that how it is down there? You just randomly hate on people for no particular reason?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I completely agree...
> 
> If I could vote 1 group of fans off the bb.net island, it'd be the Nets...


Nice job moderator. Good post against a whole fanbase.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

maswe12 said:


> The nets are a very good home team, who on their best days can beat anyone in the league. VC is an amazing talent and when he comes to play (which he seems to like to do against us) is unstoppable. Do I think they could beat us in a series? Probably not, but with our defense all they have to do is hit open shots. They are a pretty tough matchup for us with their two best players (VC and RJ) being the type of guys we trouble with. If we play our A game against their A game then its probably a 4-5 game series. But we aren't exactly consistently bringing our best...so anything can happen. Are all these Nets fans delusional...Absolutely....But so are we in our own ways. Thats sports...too much can happen between now and May to realistically predict what will happen, but guessing now is lots of fun.


Great post. Repped.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

All I'll say on this is hopefully the nets play the heat in the playoffs


----------



## Mr.Montross (Sep 24, 2005)

Gotta say, I have hated whining Pat Riley since he coached the Knicks, & I've hated that whining POS Mourning since he was first traded to the Heat.

But to have the Heat fans hate the Nets and their fans is truly an honor. We all appreciate it.

Nets look forward to being in the Finals again.

Heat fans can't state that 'again' part, can they?


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, it is truly disappointing to see such immaturity from a moderator... "vote all Nets fans off", would you, big man? 

****ing pathetic.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

farouq710 said:


> What's worse is that you people start attacking nets fans for no reason. Is that how it is down there? You just randomly hate on people for no particular reason?


nope, only when they deserve it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Mr.Montross said:


> Nets look forward to being in the Finals again.
> 
> *Heat fans can't state that 'again' part, can they?*


no, but does it matter right* now*?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I'm not stepping in saying the Nets posters who posted here are right at all (in my opinion, the heat are probably better then the Nets, but I don't think either will win the championship this year. Thats just my opinion so don't bite my head off for it).

All I'm saying is, don't base an entire group off of the actions of a few. Maybe it's just me, but I think its crazy to do.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm not stepping in saying the Nets posters who posted here are right at all (in my opinion, the heat are probably better then the Nets, but I don't think either will win the championship this year. Thats just my opinion so don't bite my head off for it).
> 
> *All I'm saying is, don't base an entire group off of the actions of a few*. Maybe it's just me, but I think its crazy to do.


I understand where your coming from :biggrin: 

happens to me all the time, but most ppl are stubborn and dont give a crap


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> its averages. Wade is a 48% shooter. 4-20 isnt his game. Shaq is 20/10/60%. 4-12 with 6 turnovers you wont see again. Posey/Williams/Payton all shoot very high shooting percecentages, 15% isnt their game. My point is you needed a lot of unordiary things to beat the heat. If they heat played half their best in either game they would of won.
> 
> You could expect games like this like one every 10 games, not in a 7 game series. And even with the Shaq/Posey/Williams/Payton, we still amost beat you
> 
> Nets cant compete with the heat in a series. 5 games will be all it takes. Its going to happen, and when it does, go and join the thousands of excuses that you and that board will come up with.


i think you're the one with the excuses


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

gio30584 said:


> nope, only when they deserve it.


yep, and there are lots of reasons, stemming back from the offseason when a flock of around 100 immature net fans came over from a different site, and since then, this board has been net infested.....its like a parasite, they live greatly in their nice little haven where vince is the best in the nba and the nets are contenders (laughable), but its at the expense of the host (this message board)

guys, your team is 24-21 in the worst conference in the league......... those are the facts. You have no big men or no depth. You would be made our bit*ches in a playoff series, looking much like it did last season....thats unless you trade for a big man. If a trade occurs to land a valuable big men (guy like PJ Brown), then I think you could actually contend in the playoffs


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yep, and there are lots of reasons, stemming back from the offseason when a flock of around 100 immature net fans came over from a different site, and since then, this board has been net infested.....its like a parasite, they live greatly in their nice little haven where vince is the best in the nba and the nets are contenders (laughable), but its at the expense of the host (this message board)
> 
> guys, your team is 24-21 in the worst conference in the league......... those are the facts. You have no big men or no depth. You would be made out bit*ches in a playoff series, looking much like it did last season....thats unless you trade for a big man. If a trade occurs to land a valuable big men (guy like PJ Brown), then I think you could actually contend in the playoffs


Honestly speaking you sound a little bitter. This board has been infested, mind explaining that. I dont see nets fans going onto the general forum or for that matter onto other teams boards and posting garbage. Why do they need to, when they have one of the most active forums on the board. I think your problem lies in the fact that you havent learnt to respect other people's opinions, not everyone can agree with you. You believe the heat are better than the nets and there wont be any competition when they face off in the playoffs, thats quite nice, its your opinion. What do you expect nets fans to do, give up on their team and say the heat will sweep their team. Come on man, get real. And regarding Vince, I wont even go there, the 3 times Vince has played Wade this season he has outplayed him completely. What does that say of Wade's vaunted defensive abilities.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> The nets are a very good home team, who on their best days can beat anyone in the league. VC is an amazing talent and when he comes to play (which he seems to like to do against us) is unstoppable. Do I think they could beat us in a series? Probably not, but with our defense all they have to do is hit open shots. They are a pretty tough matchup for us with their two best players (VC and RJ) being the type of guys we trouble with. If we play our A game against their A game then its probably a 4-5 game series. But we aren't exactly consistently bringing our best...so anything can happen. Are all these Nets fans delusional...Absolutely....But so are we in our own ways. Thats sports...too much can happen between now and May to realistically predict what will happen, but guessing now is lots of fun.



Nets beat Heat in Miami too. And only a bad call prevented a sweep. Shaq is no longer invincible, as was clearly evident yesterday. Williams and Walker are not the best playoff performers. Wade will have to carry the Heat. Good Luck to you. 

PS. The ONLY win the Heat have over a division leader is the bad call win over the Nets. This is a team to have confidence in when the playoffs roll around? Be afraid, be very, very afraid because if the Heat don't win this season, that $100 million contract for Shaq is going to be quite the albatross.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Honestly speaking you sound a little bitter. *This board has been infested, mind explaining that. I dont see nets fans going onto the general forum or for that matter onto other teams boards and posting garbage*. Why do they need to, when they have one of the most active forums on the board. I think your problem lies in the fact that you havent learnt to respect other people's opinions, not everyone can agree with you. You believe the heat are better than the nets and there wont be any competition when they face off in the playoffs, thats quite nice, its your opinion. *What do you expect nets fans to do, give up on their team and say the heat will sweep their team. Come on man, get real*. *And regarding Vince, I wont even go there, the 3 times Vince has played Wade this season he has outplayed him completely. What does that say of Wade's vaunted defensive abilities.*


1. your forgetting the offseason, where the infestation started. It was horrible, with Net threads all around. 

and I dont care where the garbage comes from, it still reaks. 

2. Nope, but admit to the weaknesses of the team and comprehend that they will lose in the playoffs. Its really common sense. Look at the Nets team compared to the heat

3. He has outplayed wade the last two games these teams have met, agreed. Doesnt mean he is close to better though. Wade has much better statistics on the season (look below), and is a all nba defender (has vince ever sniffed that. I guess you know more than nba coaches though?). Posey guarded Carter most of the game yesterday. Carter is the type of player that when he gets hot, nobody could guard him- i think you know that though


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> 1. your forgetting the offseason, where the infestation started. It was horrible, with Net threads all around.
> 
> and I dont care where the garbage comes from, it still reaks.
> 
> ...



first off Wade might have the better stats overall, but when it comes head to head Vince is having his way over the heat and Wade. That should be your concern, because the arguement here is the heat vs the nets. Wouldnt you be worried if one player keeps going off continually on your team. And Vince scored most of his points in the first (15 for that matter) over Wade and that is a fact. 

And no one is saying the nets are going to waltz over the heat, most are just saying stop underestimating them, they wont lay down that easily this year.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yep, and there are lots of reasons, stemming back from the offseason when a flock of around 100 immature net fans came over from a different site, and since then, this board has been net infested.....its like a parasite, they live greatly in their nice little haven where vince is the best in the nba and the nets are contenders (laughable), but its at the expense of the host (this message board)
> 
> guys, your team is 24-21 in the worst conference in the league......... those are the facts. You have no big men or no depth. You would be made our bit*ches in a playoff series, looking much like it did last season....thats unless you trade for a big man. If a trade occurs to land a valuable big men (guy like PJ Brown), then I think you could actually contend in the playoffs


Some suggestions re English usage that might help in the future:

--It's "stemming back TO the off-season", not "stemming back FROM the offseason".

--The parasite analogy is very much overwrought. Find another.

--It's "WORSE conference", not "WORST conference". Be careful when using the superlative when you should be using the comparative. If there were three conferences, then the East might be the "worst", but since there are only two, it can only be the "worse". Of course, you might have meant "division". In that case, of course, you were merely sloppy, much easier to correct if you attach some discipline to your writing.

--"Contend in the playoffs"? Don't you really mean "SUCCEED in the playoffs". Contending in the playoffs is meaningless.

I suggest you read some good poetry. Here's a poem that you might find particularly edifying: William Butler Yeats' "The Second Coming". You might see the connection to yesterday's game when you get to its most famous line: "Things fall apart, the center cannot hold". Surely, it will remind you of Shaq's SIX turnovers.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> first off Wade might have the better stats overall, but when it comes head to head Vince is having his way over the heat and Wade. That should be your concern, because the arguement here is the heat vs the nets. Wouldnt you be worried if one player keeps going off continually on your team. And Vince scored most of his points in the first (15 for that matter) over Wade and that is a fact.
> 
> And no one is saying the nets are going to waltz over the heat, most are just saying stop underestimating them, they wont lay down that easily this year.


I guess wade averaging historic numbers in the playoffs vs the Nets last year means nothing. Wade is a nets killer, and turns it to a new level in the playoffs

we stopped carter last year in the playoffs. He shot 35%. Our defense will improve. You could bank on that because we have Riley as our coach.

and its not "might not". Its definately not. Its across the board


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

NetIncome said:


> Some suggestions re English usage that might help in the future:
> 
> --It's "stemming back TO the off-season", not "stemming back FROM the offseason".
> 
> ...


yea, I meant division. Easy mistake. Suceed and contend. Contend is having a chance for a title which I dont think the nets could do. I think the Nets will win their first round matchup. That is
suceeding imo. I see a large difference between the two

second, I dont need the english lesson. Message board doesnt equal essay writing. Im fine at writing. I know when to turn it on and turn it off. Casually talking about sports I write sloppy english, and dont give a rats a** about it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I guess wade averaging historic numbers in the playoffs vs the Nets last year means nothing. Wade is a nets killer, and turns it to a new level in the playoffs
> 
> *we stopped carter last year in the playoffs. He shot 35%. Our defense will improve. You could bank on that because we have Riley as our coach.*
> 
> and its not "might not". Its definately not. Its across the board


I was hoping you would say that. One name, Eddie Jones. Now check the last time the grizzlies played the nets and see how Vince did. You guys will rue the fact that you let that guy go come playoff time.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> I was hoping you would say that. One name, Eddie Jones. Now check the last time the grizzlies played the nets and see how Vince did. You guys will rue the fact that you let that guy go come playoff time.


Posey has lots of defensive potential, and we have Riley as our coach.....if you dont think he will get better then I dont know what to say. Plus preperation for a playoff series is a world different than a Feb 5th game. Riley has lots of experience in that, and will come up with ways to slow down carter over a course of a series- cant stop him, because as I said when Carter gets going nobody could, but the heat will be prepared

the main difference between carter and posey imo is speed. Jones was faster. That might hurt vs a guy like carter, meaning wade will have to guard him some. We will have to see.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Honestly speaking you sound a little bitter. This board has been infested, mind explaining that. I dont see nets fans going onto the general forum or for that matter onto other teams boards and posting garbage. Why do they need to, when they have one of the most active forums on the board. I think your problem lies in the fact that you havent learnt to respect other people's opinions, not everyone can agree with you. You believe the heat are better than the nets and there wont be any competition when they face off in the playoffs, thats quite nice, its your opinion. What do you expect nets fans to do, give up on their team and say the heat will sweep their team. Come on man, get real. And regarding Vince, I wont even go there, the 3 times Vince has played Wade this season he has outplayed him completely. What does that say of Wade's vaunted defensive abilities.


Vince hasnt outplayed Wade. Yesterday he got a lot of his points when Wade was picked out of the play. And vince has proven just as incapable of guarding wade at the other end. When Vince gets hot from outside he is unstoppable and thats what happened the last game in Miami. IF VC had half the heart of DWade he would be undeniably the best player in the league. In my opinion hes got the most talent in the league. He seems to get it goign against us...but I want to see it from him in a playoff series.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> Some suggestions re English usage that might help in the future:
> 
> --It's "stemming back TO the off-season", not "stemming back FROM the offseason".
> 
> ...



so why all of a sudden are you trying to correct his mispellings and suggest poems?? what? your trying to become an English teacher? cuz if you are, your doing a good job :biggrin: lol

that being said, this is BBB.net, not College...
i suggest maybe you shouldnt be so uptight with the grammar. Its like that all the time in all types of forums and instant messengers


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Posey has lots of defensive potential, and we have Riley as our coach.....if you dont think he will get better then I dont know what to say. Plus preperation for a playoff series is a world different than a Feb 5th game. Riley has lots of experience in that, and will come up with ways to slow down carter over a course of a series- cant stop him, because as I said when Carter gets going nobody could, but the heat will be prepared
> 
> the main difference between carter and posey imo is speed. Jones was faster. That might hurt vs a guy like carter, meaning wade will have to guard him some. We will have to see.


You are right preparing for a playoff game is way different from a regular season game and Riley is one of the best defensive minded coaches in the league. But see thats the beauty of having 3 stars, lets just say you manage to shut down Vince (which I highly doubt), you still have to think about the other two dont you.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Posey has lots of defensive potential, and we have Riley as our coach.....if you dont think he will get better then I dont know what to say. Plus preperation for a playoff series is a world different than a Feb 5th game. Riley has lots of experience in that, and will come up with ways to slow down carter over a course of a series- cant stop him, because as I said when Carter gets going nobody could, but the heat will be prepared
> 
> the main difference between carter and posey imo is speed. Jones was faster. That might hurt vs a guy like carter, meaning wade will have to guard him some. We will have to see.



I think the bigger difference between last year and this is that the team defense isnt working. Posey is not a good defender and we miss Eddie but none of the defensive rotations are there. If we get beat right away, then its an easy layup unless Zo is there. Dwade is a good defender but cant matchup with Vince, hes too small to contest VC's jumper (Between the size difference and due to the jump VC puts in his jump shots).


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Posey has lots of defensive _potential_


potential.

Meaning that he cannot guard Vince as of now, but he has the _potential_ to do so. Potential won't get it done in this league.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> *Vince hasnt outplayed Wade. Yesterday he got a lot of his points when Wade was picked out of the play.* And vince has proven just as incapable of guarding wade at the other end. When Vince gets hot from outside he is unstoppable and thats what happened the last game in Miami. IF VC had half the heart of DWade he would be undeniably the best player in the league. In my opinion hes got the most talent in the league. He seems to get it goign against us...but I want to see it from him in a playoff series.


EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) -- Vince Carter made his case on Saturday that he should've been voted a starter for the Eastern Conference for this month's All-Star game.

Carter had 28 points, 13 rebounds and 10 assists for his second career triple-double and the New Jersey Nets beat the Miami Heat 105-92 for their 10th straight home win.

*Carter put more than half of his points on the board in the first quarter when he was being guarded by the Heat's Dwyane Wade, the player who beat him out for one of the starting guard positions for the Eastern Conference.*

Courtesy of ESPN


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> potential.
> 
> Meaning that he cannot guard Vince as of now, but he has the _potential_ to do so. Potential won't get it done in this league.


at least potential is better than nothing :biggrin:


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) -- Vince Carter made his case on Saturday that he should've been voted a starter for the Eastern Conference for this month's All-Star game.
> 
> Carter had 28 points, 13 rebounds and 10 assists for his second career triple-double and the New Jersey Nets beat the Miami Heat 105-92 for their 10th straight home win.
> 
> ...


And wade scored 31 most of which he put up against Vince. A ton of the points VC scored when you guys picked Wade out the play. Our team D couldnt contain him after that. The only reason vince didnt score more is that he went cold after the first quarter.


----------



## Boom Dawg (Jan 9, 2006)

Im just posting my 2 cents...but i see alot of people saying that the Nets cant win because they have no big men, and thats arguably true. But how do u explain that the nets beat the heat twice with the so called best big man in the league playing and the nets having 0 big men. And dont pull this oh he had a bad game or he's injured stuff because i do remember people here saying that shaq at 50% is still better then anyone on the nets. Im not a nets fan and i do watch the heat alot and i do not believe shaq is that dominant anymore. He looks clumsy and cannot finish as much as he used too.

*Also if you remember, last year when the heat swept the nets it was because of their role players, not shaq.....Eddie Jones and damon Jones were incredible for you guys and those are 2 huge loses.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Maswe what do you call this if this isnt being outplayed

Vince against Miami this season

*37ppg 5.3assts 8.7rebs 54.3fg%*

Wade against the Nets this season

*23.7ppg 6.0assts 4.3rebs 39.0fg%*

Now lets look at this carefully Vince cant guard Wade, and maybe he isnt but whoever is guarding Wade is making him have a tough time as witnessed by the low ppg and the low Fg%. Asides from the assists, Vince is clearly superior to Wade in their head to head. You might want to take back that 'not outplayed' comment maswe


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Stats mean ****, who hit the GW shot in game 4 Dwyane Wade, who took it to the Nets, when Shaq was out? Dwyane Wade. Who Allowed the Miami Heat, to get to the ECF with a 75 percent Shaq? Dwyane Wade, he is the truth bar none, VC's a guy, who can burn people but never win ****. D-Wade's the truth, he's a born winner, he's among the current greats in today's NBA,Like Ai and J-Kidd. D-Wade, has always turned this Heat team into a dynasty. Losing Eddie Jones and Damon Jones, were nothing compared, to what would've been, if we Lost D-Wade.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> at least potential is better than nothing :biggrin:


 this is true


----------



## Boom Dawg (Jan 9, 2006)

Not arguing how good wade is, but you obviously dont know anything about basketball if you say that losing Eddie and Damon dont mean anything. They both shot very well, eddie was great defender, and they had good chemistry /w the rest of the team. Instead you brought in a bunch of people who havent done crap for you as of yet. Maybe you should learn about a team game before you post again.

Oh and where did "if we lost wade come from" that wasnt even in the arguement tool


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> *Stats mean *****, who hit the GW shot in game 4 Dwyane Wade, who took it to the Nets, when Shaq was out? Dwyane Wade. Who Allowed the Miami Heat, to get to the ECF with a 75 percent Shaq? Dwyane Wade, he is the truth bar none, VC's a guy, who can burn people but never win ****. D-Wade's the truth, he's a born winner, he's among the current greats in today's NBA,Like Ai and J-Kidd. D-Wade, has always turned this Heat team into a dynasty. Losing Eddie Jones and Damon Jones, were nothing compared, to what would've been, if we Lost D-Wade.


A sixer fan huh. Fact the team that swept the nets is not the same team that might be playing them this year. Fact the nets have beat them 2 out of 3 times with the one loss coming on a questionable call. Instead of dwelling on the past why not deal with the present and presently the nets chances against the heat are looking very good.

And your statements about stats not meaning ****, well not when they clearly show that one guy has been constantly running amock on the heats' defense. That is a cause of worry and thats a fact.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) -- Vince Carter made his case on Saturday that he should've been voted a starter for the Eastern Conference for this month's All-Star game.
> 
> Carter had 28 points, 13 rebounds and 10 assists for his second career triple-double and the New Jersey Nets beat the Miami Heat 105-92 for their 10th straight home win.
> 
> ...





> The Heat tried *different combinations to stop Carter,* who scored 51 points Dec. 23 in Miami. This time, he had a more well-rounded game, scoring 28 points, grabbing 13 rebounds and handing out 10 assists. His final assist came when he grabbed a defensive rebound and threw an outlet pass to Richard Jefferson, who finished with a dunk to give the Nets a 103-92 lead. It was Carter's first triple-double in six years.
> 
> ''We tried everything we could to stop him, but he just kept making plays'' Heat coach Pat Riley said. ``*We kept mixing it around him. We put two or three different guys on him*. Dwyane Wade took the challenge on him, then [James] Posey went on him then Gary Payton, but Vince Carter is a great player, no doubt.''
> 
> ...


As you can see, it wasnt just Wade guarding Carter. 

What WadeShaqEddie said about the times Wade was guarding VC is true, most of the times Wade was picked, and would leave VC open. Wade is good at D, not the best, but fairly good, and i think Wade couldve done a better job if wasnt picked


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Maswe what do you call this if this isnt being outplayed
> 
> Vince against Miami this season
> 
> ...


If you want to get into a statistical argument with credible statistics you need a bigger sample size and you remove the extremes. We could always go back to last year as well if you are so inclined. Vince had a huge 51 point game (bolstered by a lot of late FTs) and that will skew any 3 game sample. Also had a 4-20 game which skews his. If you want to argue that was VC's defense go ahead. But realistically Wade had an off night that happened to occur against the Nets.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> If you want to get into a statistical argument with credible statistics you need a bigger sample size and you remove the extremes. We could always go back to last year as well if you are so inclined. Vince had a huge 51 point game (bolstered by a lot of late FTs) and that will skew any 3 game sample. Also had a 4-20 game which skews his. If you want to argue that was VC's defense go ahead. *But realistically Wade had an off night that happened to occur against the Nets.*


According to heat fans, most of their off nights come against the Nets. I find this strange. Could the more realistic answer be that the nets are a very underrated defensive team? Holding their opponents to the third fewest points in the conference as well as holding them to low field goal percentages.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

This is a funny thread because if the standings hold up the nets would meet the detroit pistons even before they have a chance at meeting miami


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

AIFAN3 said:


> This is a funny thread because if the standings hold up the nets would meet the detroit pistons even before they have a chance at meeting miami


the winner of the third seed faces the sixth seed in the first round. The winner of that series faces the winner of the second seed vs. seventh seed.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Even so there is no guarantee the Heat will get past the Sixers :clown:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

AIFAN3 said:


> Even so there is no guarantee the Heat will get past the Sixers :clown:


this is true :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> So much love in this thread


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: ,im sorry i couldnt resist laughing!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> According to heat fans, most of their off nights come against the Nets. I find this strange. Could the more realistic answer be that the nets are a very underrated defensive team? Holding their opponents to the third fewest points in the conference as well as holding them to low field goal percentages.


Dwyane wade going 4 of 20 is an off night. he averages 48% and that is 20%. That is an off night. You want to believe it is VC's defense...GO for it...In the post that you took that from I never said anything about the nets defensively...just that those particular statistics were skewed by one bad game. And you Net vultures hop on everything and get so defensive about everything said by other teams fans. Its a message board...last time I checked this is the HEAT BB. We are clearly going to have our biased opinion and you yours.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm not stepping in saying the Nets posters who posted here are right at all (in my opinion, the heat are probably better then the Nets, but I don't think either will win the championship this year. Thats just my opinion so don't bite my head off for it).
> 
> All I'm saying is, don't base an entire group off of the actions of a few. Maybe it's just me, but I think its crazy to do.


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

guys, wats the point of arguin on who is better when the pistons will beat us all?


LOL!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Wade>VC
> Wade>Jefferson
> Wade> Kidd
> 
> ...


 didn't we just beat you guys? (2x in a row now?)


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> guys, wats the point of arguin on who is better when the pistons will beat us all?
> 
> 
> LOL!


 were 1v1 against the pistons and 2v1 vs the heat! and 2v1 vs the cavs!

i think we have the best chanec to win the east  (even if we have the 4th best record)


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> were 1v1 against the pistons and 2v1 vs the heat! and 2v1 vs the cavs!
> 
> i think we have the best chanec to win the east  (even if we have the 4th best record)


* ***** slaps lord smx for his belief of the nets beating the pistons in a 7 game series.*


----------



## TheMo (Aug 10, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> guys, wats the point of arguin on who is better when the pistons will beat us all?
> 
> 
> LOL!


Wadeshaqeddie would have you believe that shaq >>>>> piston's starting five if he wasn't afraid of being called an idiot by his own board.

-TheMo


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

TheMo said:


> Wadeshaqeddie would have you believe that shaq >>>>> piston's starting five if he wasn't afraid of being called an idiot by his own board.
> 
> -TheMo


my point is that the pistons will win the against either team w/o injury happening to their starting lineup.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

TheMo said:


> Wadeshaqeddie would have you believe that shaq >>>>> piston's starting five if he wasn't afraid of being called an idiot by his own board.
> 
> -TheMo


yawn. Ive said plenty of times (a couple in this thread alone) that the Spurs, Pistons, and Mavs are way ahead of the heat currently. Add Suns to that also

the 24-21 Nets dont mean anything to me though. They are not that good enough of a team, and arent set up to compete in the playoffs with no bigs and no depth


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Holy hell these Nets fans are like locusts. Seriously, you're all over our board spewing your garbage, so tell me, is it us your trying to convince, or, are you just trying to convince yourselves that you can run with us. It has to be one or the other because I doubt you'd still be here otherwise.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Heated said:


> Holy hell these Nets fans are like locusts. Seriously, you're all over our board spewing your garbage, so tell me, is it us your trying to convince, or, are you just trying to convince yourselves that you can run with us. It has to be one or the other because I doubt you'd still be here otherwise.


heat fans can say what you want, but its apperant that you arent the same as the 04-05 team. 1-9 against division leading teams (including the Nets) does not define a contending team.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

hey wadeshaqeddie we whipped the heats asses yesterday


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ugh, can we please stop this. lets be mature and stop humiliating both fanbases.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

As easy as it would be for me to throw wood into this fire(first round of last years playoff's), I'll just keep my mouth shut, I can't stand *****-fights like these.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> heat fans can say what you want, but its apperant that you arent the same as the 04-05 team. 1-9 against division leading teams (including the Nets) does not define a contending team.


Why'd you quote me, that didn't answer my question. Again, who are you trying to convince?


----------



## ViNNNsanity (Jul 25, 2005)

my take: i hear alot about the Heat sweeping the Nets last year, and how they are so much better than the Nets. Miami last year, was a great team that complimented each other very well. 2 dominant stars and terrific role players no doubt. Nets last year...couldnt say the same. they only had a duo of Kidd/VC, whom although 'probably' as good as/ if not Better than any other duo in the league. nets had no business making the playoffs with the team they had. a rookie center, and a man named Brian Scalabraine should NOT be starters contending for a title. period.

i wasnt surprised that the Heat would win over the Nets last year, but i did see hope for NJ for the simple fact that they have VC and Kidd - superstars with amazing elite talents (mite just will them to victory...)

this year...totally different teams and schemes...totally different story. as pointed out already in this thread, Miami's role players killed the Nets. they were the x-factors. wade did his thing, shaq - not so much. Heats ability to stretch the D and make consistent 3 pts to make teams pay...not there anymore. Heats ability to guard atheletic/talented swingmen...CLEARLY not there anymore (EJ,Dooling was good stuff). so why do the heat think they are such a great team now??? the only thing i seem them going for them right now is a defensive post presence with Zo/shaq and an excellent player in Wade. Jwill and payton was an added addition, but they cant guard strong backcourts (NJs...forget it). I think whut they were trying to do this season was build a team for WADE - to get him the ball and to make it happen. a great player, but not a plan to win a title...they messed up a brilliant team last year, and that - no one can deny

if the Nets and Heat happen to play in the playoffs...VC/Kidd will still be there. Kidd is Kidd, except now he added/or beginning to add a 3pt game. VC...i'm not sure how Heat fans still think guardring him like last year's playoffs will be the same. i've seen many plays even LAST year in the series, where he single handedly tore their defense apart...just weaving in and out of defenders and finding the open man with some amazing passes. unfortunately, the open men couldnt hit the open shots. and the heat were able to collapse on him. but check this year's stats (andhighlites) and you will VC owned the heat. even the ENTIRE team made a DVD for Riley to try and stop him. and he dropped a triple double the following night. that should tell you all, that YES they FEAR this man. what the heat had last year, to only slow him down...is gone, and he is picking apart your defense.

they will now have a healthy RJ throughout the whole series instead of scalabraine. He will add defense, toughness, attitude, determination, rebounding, scoring, Kidd's best friend with the best thing Kidd does - run the break, and a vet in the playoffs...point is - he's a huge threat to any team in this league with VC and Kidd. go ask Lebron, and D-troit, or look back last year when he had MORE than a few BIG dunks in that series...or this year, when he went staight at ZO and dunked on him. so now your best defender has to worry about 2 high flyers going at him, or it'll be poster madness.

they will still have Kristic, who already posted big numbers against Shaq (your 2nd best player, who seems to be only getting slower). and if Kristic is scoring more than Shaq, the heat will be in very big trouble

overall.. the Nets just have more tools, experience, chemistry then last year...and seem to have gotten better. Heat...gotten worse. but yes, there is still half a season left so maybe there will be time for them to start gelling together. its just that Nets fans (and their players) are confident on how they played the easts' best teams so far. we are just waiting for more key bench players to step up...while you guys have to worry about shaq, jwill, posey, gp getting it together...and most of all how to stop vinsanity.

personally...i cant wait a playoff series between the 2. VC stuffing his balls down the Heats throats, while u have Zo, ur best defender falling all over the place. that, and Shaq trying to chase a young Kristic consistently raining long balls over him. and COLLINS heheh. good luck with Wade too! he really is fun to watch when he realizes Shaq cant step up like he used to. if Wright is ready though, we'll tell him to sick him.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Holy **** every1 just shut up!! You sound like little winey f***** first graders. Who cares who u guys think is better. u can pull stats out of ur *** and other stuff if u want but y? Do any of u realize u have no f***** outcome on what happens 4 the rest of th e season and playoffs? Some of u r just being idiots. Only 1 team in the east is a contender and ill give u a hint it isnt any of the 2-8 seeded teams. And please if u guys want to b dumb***** dont bring up last years playoffs. Worse Heat team now than last year. Completely different Nets team. We have RJ!!!! RJ owns all!!! jk. This is how it works 4 the nets as of right now. Cant lose at home cant win on the road.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VC4MVP said:


> *Holy **** every1 just shut up!*! You sound like little winey f***** first graders. Who cares who u guys think is better. u can pull stats out of ur *** and other stuff if u want but y? Do any of u realize u have no f***** outcome on what happens 4 the rest of th e season and playoffs? Some of u r just being idiots. Only 1 team in the east is a contender and ill give u a hint it isnt any of the 2-8 seeded teams. And please if u guys want to b dumb***** dont bring up last years playoffs. Worse Heat team now than last year. Completely different Nets team. We have RJ!!!! RJ owns all!!! jk. This is how it works 4 the nets as of right now. Cant lose at home cant win on the road.


you shut up :banana: 


only thing you doing is adding fuel to the fire, many of us Heat/Nets fans dropped this aloong time ago. Too bad you were late to the party


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> you shut up :banana:
> 
> 
> only thing you doing is adding fuel to the fire, many of us Heat/Nets fans dropped this aloong time ago. Too bad you were late to the party


I think some of these guys got lost on their way to the Nets board?


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

The problem is the Heat exchanged Jones X2, Butler and Dooling for Walker, Posey, Payton and JWil.

They lost perimeter defense and 3 point shooting, which is key to have around Shaq. The Heat are no longer a title contender and Riley shold've lost his job for his GM work this summer before SVG lost his job for his coaching.


----------

